# Fish Disappearing in my Tank



## Frank1971 (Aug 23, 2010)

I'm just trying to figure out what is going on. In the past month or so I have had a few fish disappear, and by disappear I don't necessarily mean they died, they just are gone. I have had a Purple Psuedochromis, a Blue Green Chromis and a Yellow Tail Damsel disappear with no carcass. Granted I have about 60 pounds of live rock in my 55 gallon so maybe they pass away and the body dissolves or is eaten away by other fish, but it's strange to have fish just disappear with out a body floating around. Is this most likely fish killing each other off? My water parameters are perfect, and I have a semi aggressive tank that currently includes: 1 Yellow Tang, 1 Flameback Angel, 1 Diamond Gody, 1 6 line Wrasse, 1 Blue Damsel, 1 Tomatoe Clown, 1 Kupang Damsel, 1 Yellow Damsel and 3 Blue Green Chromis. Aggression seems to be fine, I feed them often in small increments to keep aggression down. 

Has anyone else had this problem?


----------



## Noochy12 (May 27, 2011)

Any coral or crabs/shrimp? They'll eat anything laying around.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

You have a CUC i would guess. And they will pretty much take care of a fishy that stops swimming. I once lost a Yellow Tang, never saw it again. But, your Damsels are going to keep it up, so just be prepared to lose more.


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

Make sure you have no Brittle Stars hidden in your rocks, they will drag away and eat dead fish. Large ones can actually catch and kill active fish. I have lost some crustaceans in my 20G tank the same way you decribe.


----------



## Frank1971 (Aug 23, 2010)

Reefing Madness said:


> You have a CUC i would guess. And they will pretty much take care of a fishy that stops swimming. I once lost a Yellow Tang, never saw it again. But, your Damsels are going to keep it up, so just be prepared to lose more.


Reefing, 

CUC? 

So are you saying that my Damsels are killing everything off? I know I have quite a few, and I have a 4 Stripe Damsel that is particularly aggressive.


----------



## Frank1971 (Aug 23, 2010)

Noochy12 said:


> Any coral or crabs/shrimp? They'll eat anything laying around.


Noochy, I have a few hermit crabs, a cleaner shrimp, but just a couple small corals.


----------



## Frank1971 (Aug 23, 2010)

Reefing Madness said:


> You have a CUC i would guess. And they will pretty much take care of a fishy that stops swimming. I once lost a Yellow Tang, never saw it again. But, your Damsels are going to keep it up, so just be prepared to lose more.


Reefing, 

CUC .... Clean up crew... i get it now. Yes I do.


----------



## phil_n_fish (Nov 19, 2011)

i hate damsels just because of their non stop fighting. I had one damsel look like it was in a boxing match with a swollen eye and bruised lip. A dead fish in a tank with a CUC and hungry fish can disappear within a hour. 
The funny thing is once a fish dies, it loses its electrical pulse(fish's lateral line detects this) which tells other sea creatures that it is dead. Once its skin is punctured and something is eating it, it will start a feeding frenzy. FISH LOVE CHUM!


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Frank1971 said:


> Reefing,
> 
> CUC .... Clean up crew... i get it now. Yes I do.



One Damsel in a tank is pretty rough, and more than one is alittle more than dangerous.


----------



## Frank1971 (Aug 23, 2010)

Reefing Madness said:


> One Damsel in a tank is pretty rough, and more than one is alittle more than dangerous.


Okay Reefing, because the behavior of Damsels is so evident, you just confirmed my conviction and now I'm thinking of pulling almost all of them out of my main tank. I read that a Kupang Damsel is one of the least aggressive Damsels, if fact mine purposely stays in one corner of the tank to avoid all the other Damsels and I'll probably keep just that one in my main tank. I'm thinking of small Damsel tank so if they kill each other off it won't be such a costly investment as when they're killing off other more expensive fish. Thanks again.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)




----------

